# On the way...



## Mindless (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey, I've decided to start an online journal.  My main goals are to increase in size and strength without gaining too much weight.
Tuesday October 7 03
Light Workout

Squats 3x8 175 lbs
Calf Raises 3x8 155 lbs
Lat Pulldowns 3x10 62.5 lbs
Row 3x10 62.5
Shoulder Press 3x10 50lbs
Chest Press 3x8 62.5
Bench Press 3x6 80 lbs

Weight: 103 lbs


----------



## Mindless (Oct 21, 2003)

Haven't posted in a while because I'm stupid, depressed and fat.
Started a new diet, gotta drop down to 101 lbs for wrestling.
On monday, 10/20 I ate:
Breakfast:
2 scrambled Eggs
Pineapple chunks
Lunch:
Turkey Burger
Carrots
Sugar Snap Peas
After W/O:
Protein Bar
Gatorade
Dinner:
Salmon
Rice
Beans.

My Workout...
Lat Pulldowns, narrow grip
3x8 86.5 lbs
Row
3x6
75 lbs
Bumbell Curls
6x8 15 lbs


----------



## Mindless (Oct 21, 2003)

Tuesday 10/21
Breakfast:
Pineapple chunks
Water
Lunch:
Chicken, cheese and lettuce sandwhich
Carrots
Water
Snack:
Hard boiled Egg
Dinner:
Salad with too much dressing.
and I cheated and ate a piece of cake


----------



## Mindless (Oct 22, 2003)

10/22
Breakfast:
Pineapple chunks
Orange Juice
Lunch:
Hardboiled Egg
Turkey sandwhich with lettuce and cheese
Carrots
After Workout:
Protein Bar
2 Jolly ranchers 
Dinner:
4.5 Slices of onion and green pepper pizza

Workout:
Squats: 235lbs 4x10
Leg Press: 160lbs 3x10
Barbell Curls:37lbs 10x10
and I went biking later.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 23, 2003)

10/23/03
Breakfast:
Grapefruit slices
Toast w/ margarine
Orange Juice
Lunch
Chicken w/ cheese and lettuce sandwhich
Water
After school Meal
Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwhich
Dinner
Chicken
Brocoli
Brown Rice

Wow, I didn't eat to well today.  Will try harder tomorrow.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Trying to lose weight, I'm at 102.5 now, gotta get down to 95!
Weight 11/10/03-102.5


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Weight 11/11/03-103.6


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Weight 11/12/03-103.4


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Weight 11/13/03-103.1


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Weight 11/14/03-102.7


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Weight 11/15/03-102.5


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Weight 11/17/03-101.9


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Weight 11/18/03-101.0
Gonna start the south beach diet thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 18, 2003)

Just rereading posts, I've gotta drop to 96, not 95.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you a male or female? Regardless, your weight is NOT FAT! Do you have any pics?


----------



## Mindless (Nov 19, 2003)

Goddamnit, couldn't practice today, hurt me back.
Weight 11/19/03 101.2
Rock-I'll try to get some pics.  Keep in mind I'm really short.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 19, 2003)

And I'm male.


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

How tall are you? Is your weight in pounds or kgs?


----------



## Mindless (Nov 19, 2003)

In pounds, I'm 5'2"


----------



## Mindless (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm gonna build me one of vanity's new sex toys (just kiddin...) and try to get my forearms into shape.
Thinking of doing Monday/Thursday 
3x8 Underhand
3x8 Overhand


----------



## Mindless (Nov 20, 2003)

11/20/03 Weight-100.5


----------



## Mindless (Nov 21, 2003)

11/21/03-Weight-100.9


----------



## Mindless (Nov 23, 2003)

Body Fat Testing Tomorrow


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2003)

So basically you need to lose weight for wrestling right? How old are you?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 23, 2003)

Would you consider bulking and gaining mass and going for a higher weight class?


----------



## Mindless (Nov 24, 2003)

98.5...woot!
I would consider it, but I'm really not in control of my diet enough to bulk.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 25, 2003)

Stuffed myself at lunch..101.3


----------



## katie64 (Dec 9, 2003)

Holy Crap, your 5'2" and 101.3lbs and your a wrestler, am I missing something here


----------



## Mindless (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, yes you are


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 21, 2004)

Lets see those pics? you seem kind of skinny, then again I know first hand you dont have to be stronger than the other opponent to beat him.
My friend used to wrestle like 4 years ago can kick my ass if we wrestle now, even though I prolly have 20 more pounds of muscle on me.


----------

